# Staffing problems!!! Should I use a temp service???



## itsallgood (Sep 13, 2002)

New to this board. TIA for your feedback on this post!

I'm the manager of an established restaurant on the West coast. Have been experiencing problems with staffing due to illness, maternity leaves, and just general unreliability of some individuals working for me. I'm sure everyone in this business has experienced similar issues, therefore, I really appreciate your input.

I'm considering the use of a temp service to fill certain positions instead of going through the whole hiring process which can be quite troublesome and time-consuming.

 My questions are:
1.) Has anyone on this board used a temp service? If so, how was the experience? Worth the money? Recommendations?
2.) Which positions have you used a temp service for?
3.) How much of a premium did you pay to use a temp service? Would you use the service again? Did you hire the temp if they worked out?

Thanks!
James


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, James. I'm sure you'll find plenty of pros here to talk this through with you. You might consider posting questions for other pros in the "Inside Scoop" forum, as some will stop there more often than other forums. I hope you get some good feedback to help solve your problem. 

When you get a chance, please stop in the Welcome Forum and tell us a bit about yourself.

Welcome to the best site on the web!

Mezzaluna


----------



## itsallgood (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks Mezzaluna! I'll also post this question in the "Inside Scoop" forum. Hoping to make the right decision with the right feedback!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I'm in NYC, so there are probably a lot of differences. However:

the only position for which places I've worked have used temp agencies was *dishwasher*. Mostly, the temps have been very good. Never used for cooks, nor for FOH.

It really depends on what your operation is, what position(s) you need to fill.

I would hope that your establishment has inculcated clear rules and regulations, so the "unreliables" can be dealt with on a systematic basis. If not, get to it! 

And not that I want you to leave ChefTalk (this is a GREAT place!!!), buty you might also want to post your question on On The Rail . Since that site is SF-centric, the folks there know your market and can give you some VERY specific recommendations.

But do come back here! This is a great site!!!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Temps as dish machine operators yes, temps as cooks NO!  Even if the temps are good it's difficult to hire them. The contracts normally stipulate that they need to work there for a certain number of hours before they become a "free agent." This might vary between 160 and 600 hours. You don't normally get the same people either. This week you get someone who works out great, the next you get some goof-off.

Kuan


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I currently work for an employee leasing firm which may very well change tomorrow - but here's some information I have gleaned from the experience...

_1.) Has anyone on this board used a temp service? If so, how was the experience? Worth the money? Recommendations? _

Temps are a double edged sword. Some people temp because full-time work is hard to come by and temping can help in the interim. So you very well may wind up with an incredible cook/dish washer/prep who's just between F/T jobs. On the other hand, you could wind up with a real slug who doesn't want to pull his/her weight and may rob you blind. It's truly a crap shoot and getting feedback from others in your area is the first step. Second step is to go on the better business bureau website and do a search on the temp stables near you.

_2.) Which positions have you used a temp service for? _

Everything. It's all dependent on who's looking for work.

_3.) How much of a premium did you pay to use a temp service? Would you use the service again? Did you hire the temp if they worked out? _

You can pay between 10- and 20% premium for a temp. If you like the service, use them repeatedly because then you'll get first pick of the new people - especially the good ones. It's a temp office's job to interview people and weed out the obvious nuts. If you want to keep the door open for permanent hire, make that clear with the agency at the outset. You will have to pay a set price to hire a person permanently once they are registered with a temp agency. It's part of the initial agreement they'll have you sign. It's a common practice for employers to try and hire a temp without paying this fee but it always comes back to bite the employer in the *****. Avoid the headache - if they do find out you've hired one of their temps without paying the fee, they'll sue you.


----------

